# Nephew has a great day where the monsters roam!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My nephew and his dad went to our local flow today, and together they got 11 bass. Most were less than a pound, but Jonnie caught a seven two and a six fourteen ten minutes apart. The biggest on a Texas rigged uvspeedcraw, the other on a shaky head trick worm. Both baits were green pumpkin blue flake.
Both big girls came out of around seven feet of water off downed














trees. Really a good day for Jonnie. I will be there tomorrow with Matt!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats to him on his trophy bass.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, kid hadda great morning. His best out there is 10-4, beating out my nine three, lol.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Couple of pigs nicely done! I need to come down there and put the smack down on some big girls


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job buddy! Those are toads. Are you throwing my cranks out there yet?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Actually, got a 3 pounder on one of them today! Only decent fish we had out of 14 fish. But the time draws nearer, they are really chasing the shad now.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> Couple of pigs nicely done! I need to come down there and put the smack down on some big girls


Come on down! I will guide you around. Ohio ain't that far away!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

NCbassattack said:


> Actually, got a 3 pounder on one of them today! Only decent fish we had out of 14 fish. But the time draws nearer, they are really chasing the shad now.


Nice! Get some pics when you catch a piggy on one.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

NCbassattack said:


> Come on down! I will guide you around. Ohio ain't that far away!


Once I'm done will college, I will make a trip south and we will fish it up. I'm a junior now so not too much longer


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Sounds good. This lake is only around 4oo acres, but is often overlooked because of the much bigger Oak Hollow lake just north of there. But every year, many double digit bass are caught out there. It has grass beds nearly all around it, numerous humps, points and lay downs. Very pretty lake, ask Shortdrift..lol


----------

